# Job Opportunities for an English person in Mexico??



## edenmayne

Hello again

My Spanish is limited BUT I am learning...

I just wanted to know if there were job opportunites in Mexico for a english speaking person who did not know too much spanish??

OR 

Maybe someone can give me some small business ideas???? 

Thanks

A x


----------



## chicois8

I have Mexican friends that learned English in Georgia and have a southern accent, do we need Mexican speaking English with a British accent?


----------



## edenmayne

chicois8 said:


> I have Mexican friends that learned English in Georgia and have a southern accent, do we need Mexican speaking English with a British accent?




I am afraid you do....


----------



## chicois8

All kidding aside, If you did not speak the language of the land and you wanted to work you could probably sell timeshares at resorts...What border town will you be living? Maybe you could get a job in the US and commute....good luck


----------



## edenmayne

chicois8 said:


> All kidding aside, If you did not speak the language of the land and you wanted to work you could probably sell timeshares at resorts...What border town will you be living? Maybe you could get a job in the US and commute....good luck


Piedras.....

The issue then is how easy is it to get visas to work in usa?

Forgive my naivity but I only really am aware of a couple of tourist areas in Mexico.... Hmmmm it is so bloody hard....trying to work all this out..

Thanks for your input all the same.

A x


----------



## chicois8

some tourist towns would be:
Mazatlan
Puerto Vallarta
Ixtapa
Acapulco
Cabo San Lucas
Cancun
Playa del Carmen
Tulum, etc.etc. just not many along the boarder......suerte





edenmayne said:


> Piedras.....
> 
> The issue then is how easy is it to get visas to work in usa?
> 
> Forgive my naivity but I only really am aware of a couple of tourist areas in Mexico.... Hmmmm it is so bloody hard....trying to work all this out..
> 
> Thanks for your input all the same.
> 
> A x


----------



## conklinwh

By far the easiest way to work in Mexico is to be hired and sponsored into Mexico. Expect that there are any number of UK companies with operations in Mexico. 
2nd, it seems a lot easier for expats in Mexico to start a business than to work in one.


----------



## edenmayne

conklinwh said:


> By far the easiest way to work in Mexico is to be hired and sponsored into Mexico. Expect that there are any number of UK companies with operations in Mexico.
> 2nd, it seems a lot easier for expats in Mexico to start a business than to work in one.




We are looking at busines ideas.... nothing flash. but that does seem the way to go..Thanks x


----------



## maryellen1952

Even here in Tijuana where English is widely spoken due to proximity to San Diego, Spanish is necessary for any business venture unless you are doing online (and those businesses require years to get income flow). 
I think you need to do a lot more research about living in Mexico esp. if you need to work. It is very difficult in any foreign country including Mexico for a foreigner to obtain employment unless you are in a very specialized industry that can't be filled by a national. So again start doing more serious research BEFORE even considering a move esp. if you have limited travel experience outside of the U.S. 




edenmayne said:


> We are looking at busines ideas.... nothing flash. but that does seem the way to go..Thanks x


----------

